# Pics of the girls drinking



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow! Very cool pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Neat pics.............now if you would just remove that watermark, I could claim them as mine!  Again, thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Great photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## ocotillo (Apr 10, 2011)

That's very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

What type of camera and lens do you use?


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

Camera was a Canon T1i with a Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 DG Macro Telephoto Zoom Lens all mounted on a tripod.


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

Great macro's...


----------

